# My Custom Jon Boat Mod Project - FINISHED [MORE PICS]



## jackspirko (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey new guy to the forum. You can see the entire story of about 75% of my project on a 1977 Seaking Jon Boat here.

https://www.jackspirko.com/theboatproject.php

I have actually completed the project now and will post some final pics and comments to it soon. It came out in the end a lot better then I had expected and I came up with some very cool simple additions for storage and some other stuff.

Enjoy,


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome Jack,
Thanks for joining! Very nice mod you are doing, and I look forward to the completed project. Your "mod" will be very valuable here. It is great to have a place to go see a ton of projects! when trying to do your own.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## jackspirko (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey thanks I really have meant to update the page for a long time with new pics and all. If the weather is good in Dallas on Saturday I am taking it out to chase some sand bass which are starting to really pick up about now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2008)

I just went back and read the whole mod start to finish! Great idea of putting things down on paper and thinking things through. It was a very enjoyable read! =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 29, 2008)

Job well done! How does it handle the ne weight of all the decking/carpet? I am decking my 14' V and one thing that has me somewhat concerned is the weight I am adding with the lumber. I like to fish with three people in the boat at times just sitting there soaking worms and chewing the fat. I am hoping I haven't added so much weight that I have made my boat a permanent 2 seater. Being dead of winter here in Philly I haven't been able to get it on the water and test it out.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good Jack. I like how its all divided up. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome! Nice work!


----------



## pbw (Jan 29, 2008)

hey welcome I read your website long ago! Thanks for the site and info!


----------



## jackspirko (Jan 30, 2008)

On my boat with the amount of wood and the way I distributed it I have no problems. That said I don't consider it a three man boat any more. I took out three in it a few times before the mods and had no issues. My total weight add is just under 100 pounds so two people is now like three and one person is now like two.

99% of the time I fish alone. That front deck is not really good for standing mostly because the width of the boat is 36, I think a 48 would be a lot more stable.

I designed the boat from the beginning for the front passenger (when there was one) to face rear. The deck is more for taking a snooze or chilling on drift fishing. 

Is it perfect? No but it is much improved and it serves my purpose very well. I am a cat/sandbass/panfish guy. 

The biggest piece of advice I can give anyone is think about what you want the boat to do for you. Build it with that in mind from the get go and don't worry about what others have done. Just use other designs for ideas and concepts.

I hope to do the last set of pictures and finish up the page on Friday.


----------



## jackspirko (Feb 3, 2008)

OK I did not get out with my boat to fish this weekend but I did clean it up to get ready to get out soon. I got all the junk out of it my son piled into it and posted my final pics. Have a look,

https://jackspirko.com/theboatproject.php

I also shot a small video but have not edited and posted it yet, I will let ya'll know when I do.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2008)

Jack - looks great. How about adding a link back to TinBoats.net on you build page so that people can see what we do here?


----------



## asinz (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks nice. Does that Briggs push it pretty good?


----------



## jackspirko (Feb 4, 2008)

esquired said:


> Jack - looks great. How about adding a link back to TinBoats.net on you build page so that people can see what we do here?



Sure will do when I add the video and do some other stuff to clean it up.


----------



## jackspirko (Feb 4, 2008)

asinz said:


> Looks nice. Does that Briggs push it pretty good?



Same as any 5HP would which is not fast by any means but no problems. I can't say enough good things about the motor, runs like a champ, starts on one pull and can go for damn near ever on 3 gallons of gas. Even after 1.5 years of storage it started with 2 pulls.


----------



## bassman342 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

I just looked at your video and fell in love with your boat!!! I just bought a '75 1436 monark jon boat. I am planning on laying out my front deck the same way that you did. What size is your boat? Is it stable even with the higher front casting deck? Also, did the wood framing add a lot of weight to the boat? This is a very nice boat...great job!!!! You are an inspiration!


----------



## Brine (Jul 30, 2009)

bassman342 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just looked at your video and fell in love with your boat!!! I just bought a '75 1436 monark jon boat. I am planning on laying out my front deck the same way that you did. What size is your boat? Is it stable even with the higher front casting deck? Also, did the wood framing add a lot of weight to the boat? This is a very nice boat...great job!!!! You are an inspiration!



What link did you use to see the pics/video? The one's I've tried in this thread aren't working for me.


----------



## bassman342 (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the link for his video, nice looking boat! The only thing i will do different is just build a tiny deck in the front and leave the front seat where the person seating in the front could still fish facing forward......



https://video.yahoo.com/watch/1906349/6316585


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 30, 2009)

> The only thing i will do different is just build a tiny deck in the front and leave the front seat where the person seating in the front could still fish facing forward......



He has a pin style seat post all he has to do is put in a pedestal and you can fish from any direction.


----------



## bassman342 (Jul 30, 2009)

oh ok i didn't pay attention to that thanks for bringing it to my attention, maybe I will follow his design then. Do you think it will greatly effect the stability of the boat?


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 31, 2009)

On a 1436 I wouldn't deck it all the way to the top it really all depends on the person and bodies of water you fish. Take the boat out as it is and stand on the benches and see how stable it is for you. If you don't like it don't deck it that high.


----------



## bassman342 (Jul 31, 2009)

that sounds like a great idea, I will take it out this weekend and try it out I think. 

Thanks for the idea


----------

